# 1996 Spinnaker Owners Manual



## bobnc (Sep 8, 2004)

I am trying to locate a owners manual, wiring diagrams, equipment and parts list for a 1996 Spinnaker 34 ft 5th wheel with 3 slide outs.  It was made by Cobra but is now out of business.


----------



## Onaicsur (Sep 8, 2004)

1996 Spinnaker Owners Manual

Hi Bobnc 
As near as I can tell Spinnaker RV's 5th wheel is now made by ForrestRiver RV do a search online, there are many dealers selling them.
Have a nice day    Onaicsur


----------

